# Brandon, FL Party City sucks



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

They don't even have the Halloween stuff out yet, and when I went in today looking for the skull foggers, they basically told me I was full of crap.

I drove 25 minutes to the Party City on Fowler Ave in Tampa, and they had a ton of stuff out and were working on more. The manager there didn't know about the foggers or the 6ft animated reaper, but he went in back to check on it, and confirmed it. He dug 4 foggers and a reaper out of the back room for me, and told me about some of the other closeout specials they had for under $10.

I have 4 skull foggers at $5 each, and an animated reaper for $6.25


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

So what are the other specials?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I called every store in a 50 mile radius and couldn't find either. I guess I'm gonna miss out. <Sigh>


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What does the skull fogger look like? I can't find an online description at my local Party City/America stores.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Would Party America carry the same things, and will they still be there closer to halloween?


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Vlad said:


> So what are the other specials?


Remember the plastic "basement doors" that opened and a hand came out? That, and the "street sign" that was $50 last year are both under $10.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Bad Pics Otaku >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
skull fogger pictures by troop134 - Photobucket

Also we discovered that the Gothic mirror with flashing candles is on sale for $3.74. Just can't find any of the animated reapers though.


----------



## Marksin (Jul 13, 2006)

You want to know a party city that sucks, called the local party city to confirm they had halloween clearance items out ,and they said yes.
So when I get there I see a dozen skull foggers, and I see me walking out the door with 4 for the 25 dollars cash I have in my pocket, 5 dollars a piece for these people are getting in other areas ,right.
So I start to pick up the first of four and see the wonderful clearance price of
35 dollars. For the four you purchased,you could'nt get one here.
I dont know why one party city will let them go so cheap,and another marks it down ten bucks.

Would have been nice to have a grave yard full of foggers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Bad Pics Otaku >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/skull fogger/
> 
> Also we discovered that the Gothic mirror with flashing candles is on sale for $3.74. Just can't find any of the animated reapers though.


Whoa - I haven't seen those mirrors in either of my stores


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I just called Party America and the lady said, "No we don't have any skull fog machines, go check out Spencers though." Pisses me off.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Vlad. I thought the skull fogger might be those skulls that sit in a bowl and use an ultrasonic mister. If you got actual fog machines for $5 each, you scored big time. I gotta check the local Party City ASAP.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone willing to buy 2 and send them to me if I send you the money?


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

The manager at the Fowler Ave store didn't think he had any, but was nice enough to go in the back and look for me.

That reminds me, I need to write thank you notes to him and to Marilyn at ACC.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

This is the gothic skull mirror with flashing candles that party city has on clearance for $3.74 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.costumeshopper.com/Merch...ode=costumes&screen=PROD&product_code=fm58344


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Karen (Black CAt) says that she's going to scan a copy of her receipt. She says they have a price matching policy, where if you show them a copy of that receipt, they have to honor the $5 price. I'll get off now and let her get to it.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here you go and good luck price matching.

Party City pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------

